# Kizaru vs Garp



## Bernkastel (Aug 4, 2015)

Location : MF

Knowledge : manga

Mindset : Bloodlusted

This is MF Garp. 

Will the legendary marine be able to beat the greatest admiral of all time ?


----------



## trance (Aug 4, 2015)

Goes either way.


----------



## Ruse (Aug 4, 2015)

MF Garp takes it, with some vairiation of high diff
He had better portrayal to me, an example would be their encounters with Marco 

Kizaru still teh GOAT tho


----------



## Imagine (Aug 4, 2015)

I'd probably lean towards Kiz if it's old Garp. Still goes up to extreme diff though


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 4, 2015)

50/50, same scenario as Rayleigh vs Kizaru I'd presume. Age is a big kicker in the series, even WB commented on old Garp's status as just an old man now, not the same guy as he was in his prime.


----------



## Freechoice (Aug 4, 2015)

Garp high diff



Pocalypse said:


> 50/50, same scenario as Rayleigh vs Kizaru I'd presume. Age is a big kicker in the series, even WB commented on old Garp's status as just an old man now, not the same guy as he was in his prime.



Garp > 20 years out of shape Rayleigh


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 4, 2015)

Good point, yeah he would be more active in fighting than Rayleigh who's just been sitting around drinking 

Leaning towards Garp then


----------



## MYJC (Aug 4, 2015)

Current Kizaru probably wins with very high diff. 

Prime Garp high-diffs.


----------



## Gohara (Aug 4, 2015)

Garp wins with mid to high difficulty, IMO.  Old Garp is likely around a good deal more powerful than Old Rayleigh, who fights on par with Kizaru.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Aug 4, 2015)

Kizaru takes him down, but with some effort because...Garp isn't a young man anymore and age cannot and should not be ignored. That and Kizaru is _bloodlusted_ here when normally he's kind of lackadaisical and laid back so I think that might tip the scales in his favour a little more. 

Would still be quite a fight, though. Even as an older gentleman Garp isn't exactly going to be a pushover....


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 4, 2015)

Kiz extreme diff.


----------



## Amol (Aug 5, 2015)

I consider MF Garp strongest after WB on MF.
So Garp wins with some variation of High diff.


----------



## Rob (Aug 5, 2015)

Has Garp ever had his teeth kicked in at the speed of light?


----------



## Dunno (Aug 5, 2015)

Could go either way.


----------



## Coruscation (Aug 5, 2015)

Garp. His portrayal in MF was superior to Kizaru's, the only people who you could really say had portrayal on par with Garp were WB, Akainu and Shanks. Even Whitebeard was like "Garp...!!!" when he jumped in so don't be fooled by that "he's just an old man" pep talk. WB is the only one from the pirate side who truly knew the power of Garp and he was not happy seeing him join the fray. That speaks volumes. I can accept that maybe Akainu would manage to win with extreme diff over Garp despite that portrayal but I see no reason in the world I should think Kizaru does. There weren't three other Marines stronger than the Marine who caused by far THE biggest fuss when he jumped in. There's just no way Garp was only like the 5th strongest person on the Marines side when he had best or narrowly second best portrayal.


----------



## Freechoice (Aug 5, 2015)

Yeah you tell em bro 

Garp > Kizaru

suck on that rob


----------



## barreltheif (Aug 5, 2015)

I don't really get how many people think *both *that prime Garp is very nearly right up there with Roger, *and *that now he's not even C3 level. Did he fall more than WB and Rayleigh, despite remaining healthy and active?

I give him the benefit of the doubt over Kizaru.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Aug 5, 2015)

Garp wins. 
Kizaru was portrayed to be on the same level as Marco/Old Rayleigh, and Garp is stronger than either of those two individually. Of course, match-ups always play a role, but there's nothing really disadvantageous for either side here. Garp's physical stats and Haki are clearly on another level compared to Kizaru's own, while the latter's fruit gives him an array of offensive ability and even enhanced mobility to some extent. Marineford Garp managed to blitz Marco in phoenix form and sent him flying quite a good distance, however; the latter never returned after that point. That's something the admirals were never able to accomplish. Rather, Marco was shown to be one of the strongest fighters in the war - never being shown in a negative light - and his performance among Whitebeard Pirates was only second to their captain himself. Borsalino had the most encounters with Marco at Marineford, yet they only managed to stall each other until Oda had conveniently brought down WB to stop Marco/Jozu like a chain reaction. Regarding Sakazuki, Marco had enough power to clash with his magma fist equally and essentially lead the resistance against him.

I think all of that speaks a lot, considering Garp pushed back Marco rather casually: something none of the admirals can accomplish.


----------



## Rob (Aug 5, 2015)

lol said:


> Yeah you tell em bro
> 
> Garp > Kizaru
> 
> suck on that rob



The only sucking that's going to happen here is Garp on Borsalino's dingerdonger


----------



## jNdee~ (Aug 5, 2015)

the One Piece Community is driven by portrayal oh my god


----------



## TheWiggian (Aug 5, 2015)

Lord Garp wins.


----------

